# Защемление нерва или что-то другое?



## Вероника (22 Ноя 2010)

Добрый день!

Наверняка, данная тема уже затрагивалась на форуме, но хотелось бы отдельно спросить. 

У меня онемение правой руки, к которому прибавилась также мышечная слабость и боль (ломота). Обратилась к врачу, направили к неврологу, сдала анализы крови, а также МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника. МРТ показала, что имеются начальные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения в шейном отделе в виде межпозвонкового остеохондроза с незначительной протрузией диска С6-С7. 

Может ли данный диагноз вызывать: 
1. *онемение руки*; 
2. мышечную слабость. 
3. боль (ломоту). 
4. *покалывание руки!!!* (в основном ладоней). 
5. *наблюдается головокружение*. 
6. периодически головные боли. 

Лечение которое назначил врач:
- мазь Долобене, таблетки "Нейромультивит".
-после Нейромультивита пропить курс Магний В6, а также мазь хондроксид.
- шейный воротник
- мануальная терапия.
- курс массажа и физиотерапевт. 
Так как улучшений пока нет, эффективно ли то что мне прописали? 

Можно ли параллельно проходить курс массажа, мануальную терапию и физиотерапию? Или лучше отдельно?

Не ошибся ли врач с диагнозом? Может быть дело не в остеохондрозе, а например в сосудах? Очень беспокоит ломота и онемение рук, а также покалывание.

Очень жду ответа


----------



## Анд. (23 Ноя 2010)

> пропить   Магний В6


 Как доктор установил , что этих витаминов у вас не хватает ?
  Вы их потребляете с пищей ?


> Так как улучшений пока нет, эффективно ли то что мне прописали?


 Набор вобщем-то стандартный , вдруг будет эффект обязательно напишите .


> Не ошибся ли врач с диагнозом?


 Диагноза , когда при остеохондрозе немеет рука вы так и не назвали .
 Откуда вы взяли 
	
	



```
ЗАЩЕМЛЕНИЕ НЕРВА???? .
```



> Может быть дело не в остеохондрозе, а например в сосудах?


Так сосуд пережимается , как раз по причине остеохондроза ,
 в виде протрузии диска С6-С7  и т.д.
 Нужно изменить  то,  в результате чего вы этого добились .


----------



## Вероника (23 Ноя 2010)

Врач поставил диагноз защемление нерва + остеохондроз. Вот и возник вопрос, может ли быть онемение, покалывание руки и т.п. от этого?


----------



## kobi (23 Ноя 2010)

Вероника, попросите у вашего доктора *направление на ЭМГ*(электромиография),т.к.  вы уж меня тут   простите, но 
_начальные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения в шейном отделе в виде межпозвонкового остеохондроза с незначительной протрузией диска С6-С7._  как то не совсем доказывает
1. онемение руки; 
2. мышечную слабость. 
3. боль (ломоту). 
4. покалывание руки!!! (в основном ладоней). aiwan


----------



## abelar (23 Ноя 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> _начальные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения в шейном отделе в виде межпозвонкового остеохондроза с незначительной протрузией диска С6-С7._  как то не совсем доказывает
> 1. онемение руки;
> 2. мышечную слабость.
> 3. боль (ломоту).
> 4. покалывание руки!!! (в основном ладоней). aiwan


Доктор kobi истинно говорит!
Вот, к примеру, проснулся я сегодня утром: руки немеют, мышечная слабость запредельная, боль, погода в Питере,премерзнопакостниешая.Реально -совдеповская осень!
Покалывания в руке - кошемарные! Дай, думаю, на работу не пойду? А, не фиг! Обойдутся...
Встал. пошел. лечил. Благодарности - никакой. только деньги. Сел в холодную машину. звонок: доктор!!!!: Вы гениий! чудо....ну и дальше в том же духе. Думал. Убью. Дура. Приятно. Купили за 1.99... Все равно приятно. Вернулся. Принял еще 4-х пациентов. Кофе. 4 ложки прессе "kulтa katrina". охранник смотрит сочувственно и с пониманием. (это плохой прогностический признак)
Вот так я провел этим летом....aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Ноя 2010)

Док, может быть Вам на Юга слетать, витаминчиков на Святой Земле поднабраться? А то доктор Ступин только грозится мой бар обчистить...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2010)

Подождем до весны, тогда и посмотрим на Ваш бар, не бар наверное, а так, барчик!aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Ноя 2010)

Вот это по пацански! yahoo :drinks:
И Абеляра с Зинчуком не забудьте!!!


----------



## abelar (23 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> то доктор Ступин только грозится мой бар обчистить...


Дык. Федор Петрович и в Питер "грозился", на разведенные мосты, белые ночи....
...Не приехал...:cray:

Добавлено через 2 минуты
Доктор, пан Зинчук был бы в тему!!!!aiwanaiwanaiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Ноя 2010)

Изменщик!!! А мы тут по нему сохнем... :cray:
ПрАтивный! :blush200:

Добавлено через 2 минуты
Зинчук - Сила! good
И Сало!!! yahoo
УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Нас скоро с форума турнут за трындеж, хорошо что nuwa еще не в теме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2010)

Она не в теме, она в нашей КОМПАНИИ!aiwan


----------



## abelar (23 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Нас скоро с форума турнут за трындеж, хорошо что nuva еще не в теме.


Не турнут! Уважаемая nuva- наш человек! aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Ноя 2010)

Ну-ну, сейчас как выскочит, как выпрыгнет, полетят клочки по закоулочкам!!! Это нам с вами стебаться в кайф, а товарищ на работе! Хотя согласен, хорошего человека стоит приветить, берем nuwa с собой в шалашик на Мертвое море!
:drinks:

Добавлено через 12 минут
Ребята, а Владимир В., а Гусейнов? Нет, без них тоже никак не обойдемся.
Так что собирайтесь большой толпой и по следам перелетных птиц, вяло помахивая крылышками...

Добавлено через 14 минут
Навеяло - в этом году был с семьей в долине Хула, там зимуют несколько миллионов птиц - красота неописуемая!!! good


----------



## abelar (24 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Ребята, а Владимир В., а Гусейнов? Нет, без них тоже никак не обойдемся...миллионов птиц - красота неописуемая!!! good


Берем однозначно!Главное, удочки не забыть!!!!aiwan


----------



## kobi (24 Ноя 2010)

Та-ак!!!  Без меня , значит, собрались!!!
Др. Попов , ну мы еще встретимся на узкой горной тропке!!!furious
Abelar, как не стыдно! Вспоминаете про меня только когда руки немеют:blush200:
Господа доктора, бар  конечно же а коллеги Попова большой(как у каждого из вас\нас), но птиц на удочки на ловят ,даже на Хуле!yahoo


----------



## Доктор Попов (24 Ноя 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> птиц на удочки не ловят, даже на Хуле!yahoo



При всем моем огромном уважении к доктор kobi, видимо Вы слабо владеете мастерством индивидуально-стайного глушения перелетных пингвинов одноколенной бамбуковой поплавочной удочкой "Сибирячка". Я Вам по соседски вышлю методическое пособие с техникой тренировки на кактусах, после прочтения и сдачи практических экзаменов Вам будет вручен значок пингвиноненавистника и удочка за пол.цены.
:prankster2: :drinks:


----------



## kobi (24 Ноя 2010)

Не, я уже столько не осилю:drinks::prankster2:
Дохтур, а шо там уже и пингвины е? На Хуле:prankster2:


----------

